

How to Be a Good Graduate Student    - hhm
http://cosmicvariance.com/2007/09/26/unsolicited-advice-iv-how-to-be-a-good-graduate-student/

======
iamwil
I liked this article. Much of the same attitude applies to startups. Do stuff.
Big picture and details. Finish stuff.

